

How To: Live the Cloud Life - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/08/21/how-to-live-the-cloud-life

======
patrickg-zill
For an individual, this solution would be great. For a business, not so much,
in that having an actual backup (and putting contracts on paper) is essential.

